# TW 2010 Show Invitations



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

*Deal at the show*

Are you planning on selling any of your lights to the Home haunters in St. Louis. I was thinking about buying a few when I am there.


----------



## Gorey (Mar 2, 2004)

We will be selling them, at pre-order discount, not cash and carry.

Consider we offer more than 50 different LED bulbs with all the sizes and colors, a case of each would take 4-5 pallets - not realistic.

We occasionally bring a few extra web guns and some glue, everything else is to display.


----------

